# Danube Delta Biosphere Reserve - Europe's Amazonia



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you Linguine!


Romania 2007 by ange.anto, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

delta del danubio by g.fulvia, on Flickr




airone by g.fulvia, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Mircea Solomon​





































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

liaionas 1 2 3​



























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Ifim 1 2 3 4 5 6​
























































​


----------



## turangalia (Mar 16, 2012)

very nice.primeval.there is nothing nicer in the world than nature nature and ...preserved nature.
i have a question : can the tourists visit this protected area, per example by boat in the delta to admire wildlife ? thanks for the answer.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, but not everywhere, there are some forbidden areas.

Here are the rules for visiting the Delta:
ddbra.ro/en/tourism/rules-regarding-tourism-in-the-ddbr



Teodor​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

You can visit some canals of Delta in Canal View manner (similar to Google Street View) on this site, but you have to make an account first:


norc.ro/street-view





















​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Eric Peter​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

P. Moraru​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dirk Dassler​


























​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Delta by iuliansuciu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Danube Delta, Romania (31) by Bogdan Angheloiu, on Flickr



Danube Delta, Romania (10) by Bogdan Angheloiu, on Flickr



Danube Delta, Romania (35) by Bogdan Angheloiu, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Dunavățu​









Fire by dafaure, on Flickr​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Popina Island​










Is an island in the northern part of the Razelm Lake. The island spans 98 hectares and it is a protected reserve, hosting an important nesting area for shelducks.


romaniapozitiva.ro​


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

great thread!!!


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you!



_DSC3095 by mike_louagie, on Flickr




_DSC3084 by mike_louagie, on Flickr

​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

- deleted


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Giorgio Massignani​




















































































































​


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Detlef Stebner​


----------

